

How to make your wordpress.org blog realtime - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/meta/how-to-make-your-wordpress-blog-realtime/

======
ambiate
Free plan and a $200/mo plan. Considering I used to pay a friend $10 to do
this every time I made a post or two on a niche site... its well worth the
price of free, and possibly $200 if you're a serious blogger with a few
million applications to update each time you post. Its also a white hat SEO
technique. You're basically backlinking to yourself, but doing it for the
benefit of the social masses, etc.

(Also, I tested it myself. My fresh post was in Google Reader in <2 mins.)

